# Cubers in Chicagoland area?



## slinky773 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey world!

So I got into cubing about 2 months ago in late June, currently on the quest to sub-20. The thing is, I only really meet cubers online here, and there's no one else in my area (Buffalo Grove, chicagoland area) that I know of that cubes. It's kind of lonely, tbh haha. There wasn't anyone at my school who I know of that cubed. I'm going to high school this year, though, so I hope I'll find at least someone else… my high school (Stevenson High School in Lincolnshire) is huge, 4000 kids so I bet I"ll find at least some people who cube. I might try and get a local open there if I can. It probably won't be a WCA competition, but there probably won't be that many kids anyway so it'll be just for fun.

So, any people here from around that area?


----------



## Mikel (Aug 12, 2013)

If you can make it down to Dixon, IL, there are usually 2 WCA competitions per year.


----------



## rj (Aug 27, 2013)

slinky773 said:


> Hey world!
> 
> So I got into cubing about 2 months ago in late June, currently on the quest to sub-20. The thing is, I only really meet cubers online here, and there's no one else in my area (Buffalo Grove, chicagoland area) that I know of that cubes. It's kind of lonely, tbh haha. There wasn't anyone at my school who I know of that cubed. I'm going to high school this year, though, so I hope I'll find at least someone else… my high school (Stevenson High School in Lincolnshire) is huge, 4000 kids so I bet I"ll find at least some people who cube. I might try and get a local open there if I can. It probably won't be a WCA competition, but there probably won't be that many kids anyway so it'll be just for fun.
> 
> So, any people here from around that area?



I lived there until '09, before I cubed.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 27, 2013)

There should be a few, leftover from the US Open 2007. I could also see there have been a few other competitions, but not many lately


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Aug 27, 2013)

John Brechon organizes competitions in Dixon, i think it's about an hour from Chicago. Hope this helps! (the competitions are twice a year)


----------

